# Another picture of the LGD's...



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 24, 2014)

Enjoying the rocks with Papa.... Cuteness!!!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 24, 2014)

LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## goats&moregoats (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jun 2, 2014)

So cute!


----------

